

Read It Later Raises $2.5 Million - zokiboy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/26/read-it-later-raises-2-5-million-wants-to-become-the-dropbox-of-content/

======
zokiboy
Do you think this deal was before Safari's "Reading List"? I don't see bright
future with ReadItLater, now that we have Safari's built in feature other
browsers will follow.

------
instakill
When I see a headline like this, I just think "bubble". How can that raise 2.5
bar?

